# Marketing Plan Information



## bigleagueimpress (Jan 26, 2007)

I read in a publication YEARS AGO that a t-shirt is viewed over a 1k times a day when worn...has anyone else seen this stat, and do you know where I could find this information?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've never seen that stat before, but I would guess it depends on who is wearing it and where they go.

I wore a t-shirt yesterday that nobody saw except my family  But on other days walking through the grocery store or the state fair, it might be seen by many more people.

I don't think a stat like that would be very accurate.


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

When I wear a T-shirt on a regular day only the most 10 people would have the ability to see it (I work in a graphic department with four other artists). So there is no way that can be true. The only time I meet se a thousand people in a day would maybe be at the airport or something, and probably on a small fraction of those people would be close enough (if they payed attention) to see my shirt. So i don't see how that statement is even close to accurate.


----------



## sp8092 (Mar 27, 2007)

While the exact stat may not be 100% accurate, it could be that they meant on average. Some of you might only see a couple of people a day, but others might actually work in that airport or fair that you speak of, and there for see quite a few people a day. In either case, I think that we are missing the point…

That is, that we are all walking billboards.

As for your question on where to find such stats, I wouldn’t know. But google might be a good start. Try “your area” demographics or apparel demographics as searches. 

Also there were many good posts on this subject in this thread
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t15080.html
Good luck,
-Shane


----------

